# Flatscreen tv's



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,
Has anybody had any experience of a brand called "Murphy" as opposed to the well known brands like ""sony,sharp,toshiba etc" thinking of changing tv in motorhome,& wondering if supposedly cheaper brands are just as good as their overpriced relations??


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just purchased this one and very happy with it. Works on both 240 volt and 12 volt.
Check the thread out and the ebay location, post 8 shows which one I went for.
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=5257

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-4-Portable...idZp1742.m153.l1262QQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Murphy is a brand name that disappeared many years ago. It was at one point owned by Ferguson whan thet were owned by Thomson of France. The Ferguson name is now owned by Dixons Stores Group. The last model that had a Murphy name on it was a 32" LCD made by Orion in Germany. Have just done a Google search for Murphy flat Tv and found a 19" that looks as though very similar to a UMC product although it is also similar to a product from Amoi in China.
I can recommend a very good 16" TV/DVD:
http://tinyurl.com/crxwte
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Will it run on 12v Gerry dear?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: flatscreen tv's*



moblee said:


> ,
> wondering if supposedly cheaper brands are just as good as their overpriced relations??


After some experience of economising here I'd try the TV first and see if the sound quality is up to your standard. We've got one at the moment that sounds as if the sound is via an old baked bean tin. I wonder if cheap speakers are one way that manufacturers keep costs down.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Some have speakers at the back and some at the front. This also makes a difference.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I spent a lot of time researching the product that I purchased (above) and it was overwhelmingly good.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks people,It's good to get several opinions before splashing out the
hard earned :!: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

At the current price of the smaller flat panel TV's circa £100 it is cheaper to throw them away once they go wrong frankly, just like PC flat screen monitors.

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Will it run on 12v Gerry dear?


Darling,
Would I buy it otherwise?
Little different from others but will work perfectly.
Gerry


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Murphy is a brand name that disappeared many years ago. It was at one point owned by Ferguson whan thet were owned by Thomson of France. The Ferguson name is now owned by Dixons Stores Group. The last model that had a Murphy name on it was a 32" LCD made by Orion in Germany. Have just done a Google search for Murphy flat Tv and found a 19" that looks as though very similar to a UMC product although it is also similar to a product from Amoi in China.
> I can recommend a very good 16" TV/DVD:
> http://tinyurl.com/crxwte
> Gerry


Gerry this looks very good value. But I have just read a few reviews and quite a few people have commented that you need to be straight in front of the screen to see it. What do you think as I will need a tv with good viewing angles?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

twinky said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Murphy is a brand name that disappeared many years ago. It was at one point owned by Ferguson whan thet were owned by Thomson of France. The Ferguson name is now owned by Dixons Stores Group. The last model that had a Murphy name on it was a 32" LCD made by Orion in Germany. Have just done a Google search for Murphy flat Tv and found a 19" that looks as though very similar to a UMC product although it is also similar to a product from Amoi in China.
> ...


I think that you will find that although all flat screen TVs are 12 volt with a dropper box from the 240 volt supply, that you will need a voltage stabilizer to run one efficiently.. Might work out cheaper to buy an alternative.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Twinky,
It is a common trait of the widescreen LCD screen that whilst it's horizontal viewing angle is great, the vertical viewing angle is not so good. It is very easy to tilt the screen or the stand to get the ideal viewing angle. For where I sit, two bottle tops from a good french beer do the trick.
Gerry


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Gerry does the tv tilt on its stand? Because I was going to bolt it down to the pull out bracket so it would be at head height permanently.

Unless I mounted it on a wall bracket.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

"a good french beer"

You must have a good imagination,or very poor taste!!! :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

twinky said:


> Gerry does the tv tilt on its stand? Because I was going to bolt it down to the pull out bracket so it would be at head height permanently.
> 
> Unless I mounted it on a wall bracket.


Twinky,

I don't think it does tilt on the stand, but as it is in the MH I cannot be certain. Personally I would never bolt a TV down in a moving vehicle, Would always pad it during travel.
Gerry


----------

